# Cuddles has had her babies



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

My grandsons boa Cluddles has just had her babies ha ha, jeff

proud mother









babies


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

why cant i enlarge jeff could you make a bigger file please?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

mckee said:


> why cant i enlarge jeff could you make a bigger file please?


thats as big as it go,s it was a tiny photo, it go,s all grainy if i try to make it bigger, jeff


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

ohh what does he do sell them?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

mckee said:


> ohh what does he do sell them?


Those are all going to schools and collages, they were ordered, jeff


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

That's a lot of young 'uns! How many did she have?


----------

